# Lapel Badges for BEM, MBE etc



## John A Silkstone (Feb 3, 2007)

I have received information that the UK Veterans Agency have sanctioned the holders of the BEM. MBE. OBE, CBE, KBE, DBE and GBE to wear a lapel  badge. The badge is available from:

Toye Kenning & Spencer Ltd
OBE Emblem Department
Regalia House
Newtown Road
Bedworth
Warwickshire
CV12 8QR

Email: 



Spoiler: EMAIL ADDRESS



OBE.EMBLEM@toye.com



Price £15

Silky


----------

